# Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen



## Krait666 (15. März 2012)

*Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*

Moin zusammen,

hab mir gestern nen G930 zugelegt und die große Freude lässt bis jetzt auf sich warten :/. Der Sound bei Musik ist höchstens ausreichend bis befriedigend. Die max. Lautstärke ist noch recht leise, hab dann einfach weiter am Rad gedreht und es ging dann über die max. Lautstärke von Pc hinaus verzehrte aber extrem sodass es unhörbar wurde. Bei Spielen passiert das Gleiche mit dem Unterschied das es dort nicht verzehrt und klar/laut rüberkommt. 

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Den virtuellen Surroundsound möcht ich nicht mehr missen mit nem Headset, wobei es mir da auch noch an Bass fehlt, aber der Musikklang ist echt enttäuschend.

Gruß Krait


----------



## gh0st76 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*

Man kauft auch nichts was den Sound betrifft von Logitech, Roccat, Razer und Co. Das ist einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Gibt 2 Headsets die ich für unter 100 Euro empfehle. Das Siberia V2 oder das AKG GHS1. Aber alles andere ist überteuerter Schrott.


----------



## Nyuki (16. März 2012)

*AW: Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Man kauft auch nichts was den Sound betrifft von Logitech, Roccat, Razer und Co. Das ist einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Gibt 2 Headsets die ich für unter 100 Euro empfehle. Das Siberia V2 oder das AKG GHS1. Aber alles andere ist überteuerter Schrott.



Wie siehts aus mit Plantonics Gamecom 367?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*

Kein einziges Gamer Headset ist für Musik geeignet. Da ist ein HiFi Kopfhörer für ca. 100€ um Klassen besser! Ich hab das G35 und zum zocken find ich es super zu mehr brauche ich es auch nicht, gut zum telefonieren ist es auch noch sehr gut.
Wie gesagt so ein Gamer Headset ist teurer Luxus mehr nicht und sollte man sich nur kaufen wenn man zu viel Geld!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*

Ohrwärmer zum *zocken*:
Sennheiser Worldwide - PC 163D
bzw.
Sennheiser Worldwide - PC 161 Headset

Ohrwärmer zum highfidelen *Musik hören*:
Grado Labs | Headphones
(Zum Einstieg sei das Modell SR 125i empfohlen, das SR 80i wäre auch O.K.)


----------



## xXRainbowXx (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*

Hallo und zwar habe ich mir das g930 geholt eigenlich ganz gut was musik hören angeht etc aber soweit es um ego shooter geht also spizell rainbow six sige wo es darauf ankommt schritte zu hören etc ist es recht leise meine frage ist ob man es irgen wie lauter bekommt ??
das einzige was ich gehfunden habe ist das hier aber ich habe keinen plan wie das geht
Ich Danke, hat gefunzt. Hab nun die Treiber des G930 der alten Version gesichert, neue gaming Software drauf, Treiber gelöscht, alten gesicherten Treiber in das verzeichnis kopiert, in der Systemsteuerung, Gerätemanager G930 deinstalliert, und schwups, neue Version mit altem Treiber und Lautsprecher Anzeige
damit soll man es noch lauter bekommen


----------



## LukasGregor (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Logitech G930 - Lautstärkeregler geht über max. Lautstärke -> verzehrt bei Musik aber nicht bei Spielen*

1. dieser Beitrag ist über 4 Jahre alt - was erwartest du??
2. Beitrag #2 sagte schon alles, nur mitlerweile haben sich die Empfehlungen ein bisschen verändert - Standardempfehlung ist halt jetzt das Cloud 1.
3. Natürlich sind gute Kopfhörer (wie auch in diesem Thread schon gesagt wurde...) way superior....


----------

